# ovary twinges/pain during 2ww



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ovary twinges during 2ww - i'm 1dp 3dt - is this unusual? usual? they're quite sharp and have been going on most of the day. like someone inside me is poking me with a knitting needle. both sides. other than that i feel fine.


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

It was normal for me! Keep drinking lots of fluids, take parasetamol sparingly if its too much and don't worry!

Your poor ovaries have done lots over the cycle and in return someone stabbed them with a pointy thing to take eggs. Now they are shrinking back to normal whilst dealing with buckets of hormones! Its not surprising they hurt and you are really early on in the pupo stage.  They should get better from here on in but mine took the full 2 weeks to stop hurting!

Good luck! X x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

thanks, i was starting to wonder whether i ought to phone the nurse but i didn't want to sound like i was whinging about nothing. it's not a real problem as the pains are brief hopefully it will settle. will keep drinking! x


----------

